# 3 units bad after downloading 272



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

1st Unit Started Getting too loud (HDD failure pending)
1st Replacement Unit would not boot with antenna attached, but would Rebooted at random (Max working time 2 hours) after attaching antenna.
2nd Replacement Unit Would lock up after "Downloading Data from Satellite"
3rd Replacement Unit now reboots after the HDTV Logo.

I have a dispro34 switch with 110/119/65.5 feeds. All 4 feeds have been tested and work fine with my 811 unit.

All 3 replacement units worked fine out of the box, I hooked them up, booted them, did a switch check, they sent me to channel 101. 

I then downloaded the 272 software, now they don't work. All 3 units had problems immedieatly after downloading 272 and rebooting. Once 272 was installed, the units refused to work normally.

I am waiting for my 4th replacement unit to be sent. The only thing I can do differently is to try to authorize the unit before I download the 272 software. I really would like someone at Dish to step up to the plate and get me a working unit. I have not had my DVR for quite some time now, the wife is ready for a divorce, and the Dish Network bill still keeps a coming.

Anyone replace their unit successfully since 272 software has been spooling? Has anyone been successful taking the receiver from 055 to 272, directly?

A very frustrated customer.

R.C.


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

My original 921 was fried by L272. It would cycle between the DISH HDTV medalion and a screen that said "Unit is in standby.......rebooting."

The replacement they sent me successfully downloaded L272 and has been trouble-free so far, with the exception of a few audio dropouts and the stuck aspect ratio bug.

Sorry to hear about your continuing problems, Warlock. If I were you I'd be lobbying to [email protected] for a 942 upgrade!

Brad


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

welchwarlock said:


> Anyone replace their unit successfully since 272 software has been spooling? Has anyone been successful taking the receiver from 055 to 272, directly?
> R.C.


WOW.... they are shipping units with 055. Did all yours come with 055? I am sure they did not even test this scenario out. Updating 055 with 272. That is a very big jump in revisions.

Might explain why they failed..


----------



## duggan (Apr 5, 2003)

The replacement receiver I got last week came with 055 and updated to 272 without a problem.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

055 is a "core" version of the software. It's only purpose is to startup the 921 for the first time and then to download the current software.

I should know, I'm on my 5th  921


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

duggan said:


> The replacement receiver I got last week came with 055 and updated to 272 without a problem.


Glad to hear that the problem is...3 defective units shipped to me in a row...perhaps the real problem is that they don't make these units anymore, and all of the ones we get now have had problems of some sort and were returned to be re-furbisheded, and were not tested properly at the repair facility.

I suspect their "Functional Bench Test", "Qualification Test", "Regression Test" or whatever they use is not detecting all of the defects in the unit.

I am not sure how they can test them properly if they don't even hook them up to a satellite, and download the new software. Seems like some kind of 24 hour burn in would be a good idea.

All three units failed right after the software was downloaded, but all three failed in a slightly different way. I still have to go through their script when I call in...unplug this, press this, etc, etc, but at least they can authorize a replacement without going to the next level.

3 of the 4 CSRs were very nice, friendly, and listened to what I said. One just ignored me and gave me the line of crap about bad grounding causing the HDD to get loud in my original unit.

The first replacement unit was shipped UPS Ground because I had a working unit.
The second replacement unit was shipped overnight because my unit was broke.
The third replacement unit was also shipped overnight.
The Fourth replacement unit is being shipped Ground for reasons unknown to me, and I am told I will have it next Monday. (Problem Reported Wedensday).


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

My replacement was at the end of September. The installed version was L188
and the current version was L270. It took over 50 minutes to go up to current level.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

Received the 4th Replacement unit yesterday, and it appears to be functioning properly for at least long enough to get everything set up. It is different that the other units I received. This one is an HECD instead of HEED. What is the difference?

WW


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

The HECD units were the original units that shipped starting in December 2003. They have the non-functional DISHWIRE connector on the back. There does not seem to be any proof that the HECD units are either better or worse than the HEED units, which were produced later.


----------



## daveray (Feb 12, 2004)

I lost my guide info. Called dish they said they would send a replacement 921.
First replacement downloaded software worked fine through the night next morning the 921 rebooted when turned on then went to a blank screen called dish with there trouble shooting I got a hard drive failed.
Second replacement down loaded software it gave me a Failed Download Install Error Code=4 rebooted 921 same message but was=2 rebooted worked fine.
Two days later in the morning 921 rebooted when I turned it on then to a black screen.
Called Dish they said they would not send a 921 until a Tech came to check out what was wrong with my system and that they would not charge me for the service call if I would sign up for a $6 a month service fee. I told them I would not pay a service my 721 is working fine.
I reactivated my original 921 they said they would have a Tech here Fri. after noon at no charge but if I need any additional service it woulb be $59 per hour.


----------



## welchwarlock (Jan 5, 2005)

So far so good. The only difference I have observed is that the Stretch Modes seem to default incorrectly. I have never had this problem before, but now I seem to have to press the "*" button quite frequently to get it into the correct more. In the 11 months I have been using Dish, I have never had such a problem. I have been using a Pronto Pro Remote, and never even bothered to put the "*" button on my dish screen, but looks like I will have to add it. Once when putting it into HD mode, I did have to reboot. (Got stuck with quarter screen image).


----------

